# A very interesting Oxalis from Peru



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

This Oxalis species popped up from some soil I got from Southern Peru. I saw a bunch in the wild there and they tend to grow very thick branched trunks. Any idea what species it coud be?





Josh


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Who needs ABG when you can get soil straight from the source? You would make my day if you told me that was a Peru biotope.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't help with an ID, but that plant is cool looking! If it stays nice and small, I could see it being a very interesting vivarium species.

John


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I saw plenty of them in the wild and they didn't seem to get huge. The biggest I saw was about a foot tall and they get a thick branching trunk. They are really nice and I believe they would be a very very nice terrarium plant. Everything I have in that little grow box is Peruvian. I can't wait to see what this thing looks like when it flowers. I did a little searching and it may be Oxalis carnosa or Oxalis herrerae. If it is herrerae, it can get possibly pretty big, but I didn't see anything in nature like what I see in pictures. I believe it is not herrerae. Will be interesting to find out.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like a clover tree. If you ever propagate put me on the list. I can even drive up to get it


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe... It looks like wild oca. ( a crop plant )


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Its cool looking. I'd love to get some if you can propagate it.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

mfsidore said:


> Maybe... It looks like wild oca. ( a crop plant )


Not sure if you are aware of this, but.... Oca is an Oxalis species. That is why they look similar. But it is not the same species as this one.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Where did this plant prefer to be? Disturbed habitat I'd guess?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Dendrobait said:


> Where did this plant prefer to be? Disturbed habitat I'd guess?


Not exactly, they were growing in very natural habitat for the most part. Sometimes I would see them growing along railroad tracks, but for the most part, they were growing amongst the open xeric like landscape and coud forest.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Please add me to your list for that! 

EDIT: Have you seen flowers? The way you describe the stems reminds me of megalorhiza, which is usually misIDed as O. carnosa.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

How were you able to bring soil back from Peru?
I thought transferring soil was a big no no

Nice plant, but I see Oxalis I think invasive, self seeding, runners all over the place etc. 
Do not want to deal with a plant that takes over


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

A lot of the "succulent" species are fairly well behaved.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

frogparty said:


> How were you able to bring soil back from Peru?
> I thought transferring soil was a big no no
> 
> Nice plant, but I see Oxalis I think invasive, self seeding, runners all over the place etc.
> Do not want to deal with a plant that takes over


Your general idea of what Oxalis are is extremely wrong in the case of many of the south american species. The more succulent varieties like this are very well behaved and quite nice. And I did not pring back any soil from Peru into the USA. I live in Peru. I guess I should update my profile info haha! So.. there has been no crime commited here  I may be able to one day get permits to export seeds though... for those of you interested.


----------

